# Assassin's Creed 2



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2009)

Time to start another thread for another game - *Assassin's Creed 2*! Any news updates go in here, boviously.

---

I'll start with a teaser trailer that will mean absolutely nothing to those who haven't played the first game, leaving them with a feeling of, "... so...?", and that will mean about the same to those who have played the first game.

I don't think I can embed GameTrailers videos, so here's a simple link:

Gametrailers.com - Assassin's Creed 2 - Debut Teaser

We know from Ubisoft's third-quarter earnings report that AC2 will be released at the end of the 2009 fiscal year, which means Q1 or Q2 2010. We also know from rumours that it's supposed to be set during the Renaissance, and in France. The former is confirmed with the teaser (which shows drawings and sketchings of a similar style, and of similar form - the renaissance was the age when medicine really took off, and when scientists finally learnt the secrets of the human body. These anatomical discoveries were documented by some of the finest artists of the time, which explains the sketches. Da Vinci's_ Vitruvian Man_ is also a dead giveaway), but the setting is still in the air. I'd imagine that France, Italy, or even England are the main contenders, but don't rule out the other major European countries.

I expect to see a full trailer, if not gameplay, at E3 2009 (June 2nd - 4th).

EDIT: Something I missed in February - Italy, apparently, which makes sense, as the biggest figures of the Renaissance were based there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassin's_Creed#Sequel

EDIT2: Gotta love Joystiq - they've done all the work for me. 

http://www.joystiq.com/photos/assassins-creed-2-teaser-site/1474334/full/


----------



## Cayal (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought the rumour was Italy? I have Assassins Creed but never got around to playing it yet.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2009)

At the very start it was rumoured to be France, then the new information came to light about Italy in February, but I seem to have missed that - I was probably busy taking photos of drunk people at Uni.


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 8, 2009)

Same here actually, I have it but haven't played it yet. Same with The Guild 2. 
Assassin's Creed looks like fun, just haven't had time to play it like I would like so haven't even started.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm looking forwards to this one. As many flaws as the first had, I enjoyed going about shanking people and getting into scuffles with town guards and ruining the Templar's day.

Hopefully they'll fix the repetitious tasks and give it all a bit more variety, and actually give people a reason to collect the flags.

And if what I heard about Venice is right, I best be able to swim. I hated drowning in the first especailly onthe assassination on the barge.


----------



## Urlik (Apr 9, 2009)

the free running in Assassin's Creed was great
I'm looking forward to AC2


----------



## Lenny (Apr 15, 2009)

Scans from the latest GameInformer magazine - AC2 is definitely sounding like a game in a completely different league to AC1.

Assassins Creed 2 - The Entire 10 Page Game Informer Feature + New Info « GOONL!NE


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought the first one a few weeks ago, played it for a little while, but, yeah, it does get slightly repetitive, even early on. I think last time I played I got jack of riding, riding, riding towards Acre, stopping every fifty metres to climb the exact same tower and kill the exact same guards. So I hope you're right, Lenny.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm starting to think I'm kinda strange, you know - I only got tired of climbing the same tower when I had about 90% of the towers in the game climbed.  And I rather enjoyed the repetititititive fighting, and scouty things and what not... well, until it came to the replay. Then it got boring.

I hope you can skip cutscenes in AC2.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope you can exit the game without having to exit the memory thing, then exit the tube thing, then log back into a profile, and _then_ finally being able to exit...


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 11, 2009)

I've just read a big article in 360 magazine about it and it looks good. They did an interview with one of the guys making it, and he just stopped short of apologizing about Assassins Creed being repetitive. I hope they fix the problems, as the first game had amazing potential, but it was rushed, hence the huge gameworld with not alot in it to do.
The Da Vinci inventions look great, especially the flying machine. Imagine sitting atop a high tower like in the first game, but instead of doing a leap of faith into a bale of hay, jumping off and flying across Venice like an eagle.

And two hidden wrist blades? Awesome....


----------



## Armadillo-002 (May 13, 2009)

Personally I haven't played Assassin Creed. The PC spec is going to be astronomical. I do like good action-platformers, however I get the feeling that they are trying to replace the Prince of Persia franchise. Wouldn't blame them after the excellent sands of time to such questionable taste & direction (more direction) with the crop they produced after it. Here's looking forward to the AC 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2009)

I haven't picked up the original, having heard too many people say the words 'boring' and 'repetitive'.  My friend who has a 360 had been eagerly anticipating it, and was rather disappointed when it came out.  

Assuming these issues were resolved for the sequel, I'd be keen to play it.  I thought the first one looked awesome until I started reading the reviews...


----------



## Chirios (May 13, 2009)

the first game sucked, repetitive and got boring by like the 3rd level.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 14, 2009)

The first game was seriously flawed, but it had some great ideas, just not the time behind it to develop those ideas. That's what you get when the money men stick their oar in! It was very repetitive, but very satisfying. I hope they up their game this time!


----------



## Lenny (May 30, 2009)

Leaked Assassin's Creed 2 footage slips into view -- PlayStation Universe

I say, that looks rather nice. Can't wait for the full E3 trailer!


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 31, 2009)

Looks good....but a trailer without gameplay footage is no indication of a game. If it was, then Assassins Creed would have been the best game since MGS. If there is gameplay footage in the first full trailer, it would be an indication of confidence in their product. I'm optimistic but after their first attempt....I dunno...


----------



## Urlik (May 31, 2009)

as that clip is leaked footage and isn't the complete trailer I am not worried yet.
the full E3 trailer should have gameplay footage.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2009)

IGN: E3 2009: Assassin's Creed II Given Release Date

November 17th, 2009.

Is it just me, or was the original released about the same time two years ago?

EDIT: Trailer, too.

Assassin's Creed 2 Video Game, E3 09: Official Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

*drool*


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 2, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 Video Game, E3 09: Conference Gameplay | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

gameplay demo. Cool double takedowns, gliding and all.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2009)

It was a nice demo, but (and I said it somewhere after some scans), the flying machine is tacked on and far too instancey. A huge sandbox, a path of fires. Nonononono.

To me it reeks of, "How many Da Vinci things can we fit into one game? Too many to make them permanent, just stick them in to make it look cool!".

Otherwise, the game looks fantastic.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 2, 2009)

thank god he's learnt to swim.
the gameplay looks almost identical to AC with a few tweaks, I just hope it isn't as repetitious as the first game and they tie up those loose ends they left hanging at the end


----------



## Altrion (Jul 3, 2009)

This has to be one of the few games I am looking forward to at this point.  All of which (if only god, Allah, Krishna, and whoever else is possibly out there is listening will answer my prayers, I don't care who, anyone can answer them, I'm not picky... let me stop rambling) should be out between November-January.

That would be Assassin's Creed 2, Bio-shock 2, and Mass Effect 2.  If only they could keep up such a lovely schedule of releasing WELL DONE GAMES.

The first one was amazing, but it left me with too many questions and I'm about ready to have them answered now.  But alas, we wait for a few more months.


----------



## mushroomyakuza (Aug 4, 2009)

The first one suffered from some serious repitition flaws due to rushed releasing, but hopefully they'll take their time with this one and broaden the scope of variety a bit more. If they do it correctly, there's no reason this shouldn't be an exemplary piece of gaming. Love the setting too.


----------

